# Did you take time off work during IVF?



## waiting4u

So, I am still waiting for Cycle Day 1, are you guys bored of me saying that over and over??? ......and I am living on this site at the moment, how addictive???

Anyway, I am wondering how much time, if any, anybody took off work during their IVF cycle. Did you take it as holiday? I have been reading up and there really isn't any clear legislation in the UK that allows time off, unless you get signed off sick. One company I read about posted that IVF was similar to cosmetic surgery....it was a choice we made..........don't get me started on that one, clearly, none of us choose to do this!

My boss is based in Germany and although we have a great working relationship, his English isn't brilliant in translation and my German could not even begin to explain what IVF is. I have made an appointment with my HR contact but I don't know what I am asking for. Should I take this as holiday leave? The egg retrival is an operation though, I wouldn't take an operation as holiday time. 

Such a grey area and I am struggling.:huh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

My work allowed me 5 days paid leave and thats what i took, this cycle i will be taking the days as holidays as i used all the leave up


----------



## Helen

I took 2 weeks off as sick leave during the 2ww. I was struggling to cope with work which was stressful anyway and the IVF. Also at the same time my MIL was desperately ill in intensive care and we were going across to hospital every night, injecting in a relatives room while we saw her.

Wasn't the best time. My doc just put "family stress" on the sick note and said I could phone to extend it, if I wanted.


----------



## Loula

Remember you can sign yourself off for upto 7 days too. I agree that time off would probably be a good thing, when my time comes - you are right, it is an operation bascially isn't it???
I plan on taking off around eggy time and then I also want to have complete bed rest for 2 days after they are put back - so I figure I'll take a week off, I am lucky in that I can take what I want off as I am Self employed, but there again I am self employed and if I don't work I don't get money, vicious circle!

I think there should be clear guidelines for allowing people time off for fertility treatments!


----------



## strawberry199

Will you all tell your boss if you are doing IVF and will need to take some day off for the treatment?

I'm worry that if frequently take time off / Sick leave may affect the job performance..

What do u think?


----------



## akcher

When I thought I was going to go through IVF, I told my boss right away and started to schedule my time off. All that is scrapped now... I don't get paid sick days. I'm on a hourly basis. I alsohave a very open relationship with my boss. She is very understanding of my situation. I am pretty lucky on that front.


----------



## waiting4u

Thanks for all your responses.

I think I will take the 2WW off as sick and my appointments as my annual leave. I am not sure if I will tell my boss....I will tell HR I think. I will wait and see how things go.


----------



## Helen

Just thought actually, I had some time off at egg collection too - 3 days I think. I was glad I did too as I felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach.


----------

